# هناك عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها!!!



## meme85 (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها :

- لن يسألك ما نوع السيارة التي تقودها .... بل سيسألك كم شخصا نقلت بسيارتك ولم يكن لديه وسيلة مواصلات 
- لن يسألك كم مساحة بيتك ..... بل سيسألك كم شخصا استضفت فيه 
- لن يسألك عن الملابس في خزانتك .... بل سيسألك كم شخصا كسيت 
- لن يسألك كم كان راتبك .... بل سيسألك كيف أنفقته وكيف لم تتفاخر به أمام الناس 
- لن يسألك ما هو مسماك الوظيفي .... بل سيسألك هل أديت مخلصاً و وفياً في عملك 
- لن يسألك كم صديقا كان لديك .... بل سيسألك كم شخص كنت له صديقا مخلصا 
- لن يسألك عن الحي الذي عشت فيه ... بل سيسألك أي نوع من الجيران كنت 
- لن يسألك عن لون بشرتك ..... بل سيسألك عن مكنونات نفسك ونظرتك للآخرين 
- لن يسألك كم استغرقت من الوقت لتملأ روحك بسلام المسيح.... بل سيسألك هل جذبت آخرين إليه 
- لن يسألك الله عن عدد الأشخاص الذين أرسلت لهم هذه الرسالة بل سيسألك ..... إن كنت قد خجلت من نشر بشارة المسيح في الأرض *
منقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## Coptic Man (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*الصراحة موضوع يخلي الواحد يخجل من ذاته*

*الرب يدينا نعمة اننا نكون اولاده بحق وحقيقي*

*شكرا يا سارة*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*موضوع جميل يا ساره ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## ارووجة (7 أكتوبر 2006)

موضوع جميييل اوي

ربنا يباركك اختي


----------



## meme85 (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكرا يا كوبتك على مرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة , ربنا يباركك*


----------



## meme85 (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكرا يا girl_in_jesus على مرورك ومشاركتكي الرقيقة وربنا يباركك*


----------



## meme85 (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكرا يا ارووجة على مرورك ومشاركتكي الجميلة وربنا يباركك.*


----------



## دروب (7 أكتوبر 2006)

موضوع حلو
وشكرا الك انتي يا احلى سارة


----------



## اني بل (31 يوليو 2007)

*عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها!!!*

1-  لن يسألك ما نوع السيارة التي تقودها .... بل سيسألك كم شخصا نقلت بسيارتك ولم يكن لديه وسيلة مواصلات:1088os:

2-  لن يسألك كم مساحة بيتك ..... بل سيسألك كم شخصا استضفت فيه:ab2:

3-  لن يسألك عن الملابس في خزانتك .... بل سيسألك كم شخصا كسيت

4-  لن يسألك كم كان راتبك :114ev:.... بل سيسألك كيف أنفقته وكيف لم تتفاخر به أمام الناس

5-  لن يسألك ما هو مسماك الوظيفي .... بل سيسألك هل أديت مخلصاً و وفياً في عملك

6-  لن يسألك كم صديقا كان لديك .... بل سيسألك كم شخص كنت له صديقا مخلصا:999:

7-  لن يسألك عن   الحي الذي عشت فيه ... بل سيسألك أي نوع من الجيران كنت

8-  لن يسألك عن لون بشرتك ..... بل سيسألك عن مكنونات نفسك ونظرتك للآخرين

9 - لن يسألك كم استغرقت من الوقت لتملأ روحك بسلام المسيح.... بل سيسألك هل جذبت آخرين إليه:big33:

10 - لن يسألك الله عن عدد الأشخاص الذين أرسلت لهم هذه الرسالة بل سيسألك ..... إن   كنت قد خجلت من نشر بشارة المسيح في الأرض:kap:


----------



## mrmr120 (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها!!!*

بجد موضوع حلو اوى اوى اوى 
تحفة تسلم ايدك بجد
موضوع جميل​


----------



## veansea (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها!!!*



> 9 - لن يسألك كم استغرقت من الوقت لتملأ روحك بسلام المسيح.... بل سيسألك هل جذبت آخرين إليه


الموضوع تحفه بس لازم نكون احنا مليانين بمحبه المسيح عشان نعرف نفيض الحب ده على الباقين 
ككوب الماء لو مليان هينزل المياه الباقيه على الجناب 
بس باقى الموضوع هائل 
تسلم ايديك بجد
ربنا معاك ويعوض تعبك


----------



## lousa188114 (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها!!!*

الموضوع جميل جدا بس للاسف ان معظم العالم فاكر ان دي الاسئلة اللي هيتسأل عليها بدليل ان اكتر شي الناس بتحاول تجمعة هي كل الحاجات اللي مش مطلوبة منا


----------



## meri (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها!!!*

لن يسألك عن لون بشرتك ..... بل سيسألك عن مكنونات نفسك ونظرتك للآخرين


----------



## meri (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها!!!*

الموصوع بجد حلووووووووووووو اوى


----------



## اني بل (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها!!!*

شكرا   يا حبايب mrmr - veansea- Lousa - meri  :smil12:
 انا نفسي لما قرأت هذه الجمل القوية تنبهت على نقط قليلاً ما كنت انتبه لها ، ارجو ان تكون فعلاُ بقعة ضوء على اهم الأمور في حياتنا...:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها!!!*

بجد موضوع جميل يا joyful song 
نورتنا فى المنتدى .. ومستنيين موضوعات اكتر
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## rama (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها!!!*

*موضوع هااااااااااايل
تسلم ايديك وربنا يباركك ويحفظك
بجد كلمات تحفة​*


----------



## thelast (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها!!!*

موضوع حلو وفعلا لازم ناخد بالنا من اللى بنعمله مش اللى بنملكه (كماديات)


----------



## MarMar2004 (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها!!!*

الموضوع بجد رائع ولفت انتباهي لاشياء كتيرة شكرا ليك كتير


----------



## avram (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها!!!*

الرب يباركك أختي العزيزة
بجد كتير رائع
نحن وكلاء على ما نملكه، وما يهم الله : هل نحن أمناء في وكالتنا!!!!؟
الرب يساعدنا لنكون وكلاء أمناء، فنسمع كلام المسيح " كنت أميناً في القليل ساقيمك على الكثير، أدخل لفرح سيدك"


----------



## اني بل (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها!!!*

 شكرا يا ginajoojoo - rama- thelast- marmar...- avram


*والرب يجعلنا نكون امينين كما قلت يا افرام 

نحن وكلاء على ما نملكه، وما يهم الله : هل نحن أمناء في وكالتنا!!!!؟

الرب يساعدنا لنكون وكلاء أمناء، فنسمع كلام المسيح " كنت أميناً في القليل ساقيمك على الكثير، أدخل 

لفرح سيدك" **[/SIZE]*


----------



## la rosa (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها!!!*

عندك حق يا جوى بس موضوعك جميل


----------



## اني بل (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها!!!*

شكرا La Rosa على مرورك وتعليقك  
الرب يباركك​
:t33:    :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## dede2000 (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها!!!*

موضوعك جامد اوى وكل نقطة فية اجمد من التانية ومعناة قوى اوى وحقيقى الناس مش بتهتم غير بالحاجات اللى ربنا مش هيسال عليها
موضوعك رائع ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## dolla_87 (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها!!!*

مرسى يا joyfull


----------



## اني بل (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها!!!*



dede2000 قال:


> موضوعك جامد اوى وكل نقطة فية اجمد من التانية ومعناة قوى اوى وحقيقى الناس مش بتهتم غير بالحاجات اللى ربنا مش هيسال عليها
> موضوعك رائع ربنا يعوض تعبك[/QUOT
> 
> شكرا يا DEDE على ردك الجميييييييييييييييل
> ...


----------



## Ramzi (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها!!!*

فعلا هي أمور رائعه 
وكل نقطة أقوى من الي قبلها 
يعطيك العافية يا Joyful Song​


----------



## اني بل (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها!!!*



Ramzi قال:


> فعلا هي أمور رائعه
> وكل نقطة أقوى من الي قبلها
> يعطيك العافية يا Joyful Song​




الله يعافيك يا رمزي ويبارك حياتك 

:94:                 :smile01​


----------



## احلى ديانة (24 يناير 2008)

*عشرة أشياء لن يسألك الله عنها*

1- لن يسألك ما نوع السيارة التي تقودها 
بل سيسألك كم شخصا نقلت بسيارتك ولم تكن لديه وسيلة مواصلات.



2- لن يسألك كم مساحة بيتك 


بل سيسألك كم شخصا استضفت فيه. 





3- لن يسألك عن الملابس في خزانتك 
بل سيسألك كم شخصا كسيت. 





4 - لن يسألك كم كان راتبك 
بل سيسألك كيف أنفقته وكيف لم تتفاخر به أمام الناس. 





5- لن يسألك ما هو مسماك الوظيفي 
بل سيسألك كيف أديت عملك بقدر ما تستطيع. 





6- لن يسألك كم صديقا كان لديك 
بل سيسألك لكم شخص كنت له صديقا مخلصا. 





7- لن يسألك عن الحي الذي عشت فيه 
بل سيسألك أي نوع من الجيران كنت. 





8 - لن يسألك عن لون بشرتك 
بل سيسألك عن مكنونات نفسك ونظرتك للآخرين. 





9 - لن يسألك كم استغرقت من الوقت لتجد السلام النفسي وتؤمن ببارئك 
بل سيأخذك لقصرك في الجنة وليس إلى بوابات جهنم. 





10 - لن يسألك الله عن عدد الأشخاص الذين أرسلت لهم هذه الرسالة 
بل سيسألك إن كنت قد خجلت من إرسالها لأصدقائك الذين تتمنى لهم
الخير


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عشرة أشياء لن يسألك الله عنها*

*ميرسى يا فادى

ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عشرة أشياء لن يسألك الله عنها*

*موضوع رائع ياباشا 
ربنا يباركك 
ويعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## emy (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عشرة أشياء لن يسألك الله عنها*

_موضوع جممميل اوى يا فادى شكرا ليك_​


----------



## احلى ديانة (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عشرة أشياء لن يسألك الله عنها*

العفو شكرا ليكم كلكم على الرد والمرور الكريم


----------



## Meriamty (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عشرة أشياء لن يسألك الله عنها*



موضوع راائع جداااا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 

​


----------



## meraa (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عشرة أشياء لن يسألك الله عنها*

موضوع جميل 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عشرة أشياء لن يسألك الله عنها*

*موضوع جميل جدا

ربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عشرة أشياء لن يسألك الله عنها*

شكرا ليكم على الرد والمرور الكريم


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 فبراير 2008)

*عشرة أشياء لن يسألك الله عنها*

*1- لن يسألك ما نوع السيارة التي تقودها 
بل سيسألك كم شخصا نقلت بسيارتك ولم تكن لديه وسيلة مواصلات.



2- لن يسألك كم مساحة بيتك 


بل سيسألك كم شخصا استضفت فيه. 





3- لن يسألك عن الملابس في خزانتك 
بل سيسألك كم شخصا كسيت. 





4 - لن يسألك كم كان راتبك 
بل سيسألك كيف أنفقته وكيف لم تتفاخر به أمام الناس. 





5- لن يسألك ما هو مسماك الوظيفي 
بل سيسألك كيف أديت عملك بقدر ما تستطيع. 





6- لن يسألك كم صديقا كان لديك 
بل سيسألك لكم شخص كنت له صديقا مخلصا. 





7- لن يسألك عن الحي الذي عشت فيه 
بل سيسألك أي نوع من الجيران كنت. 





8 - لن يسألك عن لون بشرتك 
بل سيسألك عن مكنونات نفسك ونظرتك للآخرين. 





9 - لن يسألك كم استغرقت من الوقت لتجد السلام النفسي وتؤمن ببارئك 
بل سيأخذك لقصرك في الجنة وليس إلى بوابات جهنم. 





10 - لن يسألك الله عن عدد الأشخاص الذين أرسلت لهم هذه الرسالة 
بل سيسألك إن كنت قد خجلت من إرسالها لأصدقائك الذين تتمنى لهم
الخير*​


----------



## Meriamty (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عشرة أشياء لن يسألك الله عنها*



موضوع راائع جداااا يا مرمورة 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عشرة أشياء لن يسألك الله عنها*

ميرسى لمرورك يا مريومة ونورتى الموضوع ياقمر​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عشرة أشياء لن يسألك الله عنها*

*ميرسي يا مرمورة على الموضوع الجميييييييييل*
*ربنا يباركك ويساعدك فى خدمتك دايماً*
*لإظهار مجد اسمو القدوس*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عشرة أشياء لن يسألك الله عنها*

ميرسى لمرورك يا ماريان ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## mero_engel (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عشرة أشياء لن يسألك الله عنها*

*جميل يا حبوبتي موضوع رائع*
*مرسي يا مرمر  علي الموضوع اللي فعلا مفيد*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عشرة أشياء لن يسألك الله عنها*

ميرسى لمرورك يا ميرو ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*عشرة اشيا لن يسألك الرب عنها*

*عشرة أشياء لن يسألك الله عنها *


*1- **لن يسألك ما نوع السيارة التي تقودها **
بل سيسألك كم شخصا نقلت بسيارتك ولم تكن لديه وسيلة مواصلات. ​*


*2 **- لن يسألك كم مساحة بيتك *


*بل سيسألك كم شخصا استضفت فيه. *​


*3- لن يسألك عن الملابس في خزانتك **
بل سيسألك كم شخصا كسيت. ​*​


*4 - لن يسألك كم كان راتبك **
بل سيسألك كيف أنفقته وكيف لم تتفاخر به أمام الناس. ​*​


*5- لن يسألك ما هو مسماك الوظيفي **
**بل سيسألك كيف أديت عملك بقدر ما تستطيع.*​


*6- لن يسألك كم صديقا كان لديك **
بل سيسألك كم شخص كنت له صديقا مخلصا. ​*​


*7- لن يسألك عن الحي الذي عشت فيه **
بل سيسألك أي نوع من الجيران كنت. ​*​


*8 - لن يسألك عن لون بشرتك **
بل سيسألك عن مكنونات نفسك ونظرتك للآخرين. ​*​




*9 - لن يسألك كم استغرقت من الوقت لتجد السلام النفسي وتؤمن ببارئك **
بل سيأخذك لقصرك في الفردوس وليس إلى بوابات جهنم. ​*​


*10 - لن يسألك الله عن عدد الأشخاص الذين أرسلت لهم هذه الرسالة **
بل سيسألك إن كنت قد خجلت من إرسالها لأصدقائك الذين تتمنى لهم 
الخير. ​*​


” إذا كنت لا تقرأ إلا ما يُعجبك فقط، فإنك إذاً لن تتعلم أبداً
منقول​


----------



## merna lovejesus (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: عشرة اشيا لن يسألك الرب عنها*

ميرسى كتير يا قمر على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## candy shop (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: عشرة اشيا لن يسألك الرب عنها*

موضوع جميل اوى يا حبيبتى

ميرسى ليكى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: عشرة اشيا لن يسألك الرب عنها*

راااااااااااائع يا بنت الملك 
مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: عشرة اشيا لن يسألك الرب عنها*

*موضوع جميل جداااا



مرسي بنت الملك


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## بنت الملك22 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: عشرة اشيا لن يسألك الرب عنها*



merna lovejesus قال:


> ميرسى كتير يا قمر على الموضوع الجميل ده





candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى يا حبيبتى
> 
> ميرسى ليكى
> 
> ربنا يباركك​









​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: عشرة اشيا لن يسألك الرب عنها*



kokoman قال:


> راااااااااااائع يا بنت الملك
> مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​











mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداااا
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## amjad-ri (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: عشرة اشيا لن يسألك الرب عنها*

*كلمات رائعة

شكرا جزيلا​*


----------



## بنت الملك22 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: عشرة اشيا لن يسألك الرب عنها*



amjad-ri قال:


> *كلمات رائعة
> 
> شكرا جزيلا​*[/quote]
> ميرسي على ردك يا استاذ امجد
> اذكرنى في صلاتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*عشرة أسئلة لا يسألها الله لك*

1: لن يسألك ما نوع السيارة التي تقودها .... بل سيسألك كم شخصا نقلت بسيارتك ولم يكن لديه وسيلة مواصلات

2: لن يسألك كم مساحة بيتك ..... بل سيسألك كم شخصا استضفت فيه

3: لن يسألك عن الملابس في خزانتك .... بل سيسألك كم شخصا كسيت

4: لن يسألك كم كان راتبك .... بل سيسألك كيف أنفقته وكيف لم تتفاخر به أمام الناس

5: لن يسألك ما هو مسماك الوظيفي .... بل سيسألك كيف أديت عملك بقدر ما تستطيع

6: لن يسألك كم صديقا كان لديك .... بل سيسألك كم شخص كنت له صديقا مخلصا

7: لن يسألك عن الحي الذي عشت فيه ... بل سيسألك أي نوع من الجيران كنت

8: لن يسألك عن لون بشرتك ..... بل سيسألك عن مكنونات نفسك ونظرتك للآخرين

9 : لن يسألك كم استغرقت من الوقت لتجد السلام النفسي وتؤمن به .... بل سيسألك هل جذبت آخرين إليه

10: لن يسألك الله عن عدد الأشخاص الذين أرسلت لهم هذه الرسالة بل سيسألك ..... إن كنت قد خجلت من إرسالها لأصدقائك


----------



## rana1981 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عشرة أسئلة لا يسألها الله لك*

*موضوع جميل جدا يا فراشة شكرا الك*


----------



## body_2010 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عشرة أسئلة لا يسألها الله لك*

موضوع ممتاز يافراشه وميرسى ليكى اوى  

بودى


----------



## kalimooo (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عشرة أسئلة لا يسألها الله لك*

*مشكورة عهلى الرسالة اخت فراشة
ربنا يباركك سلام المسيح*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عشرة أسئلة لا يسألها الله لك*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عشرة أسئلة لا يسألها الله لك*



rana1981 قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا يا فراشة شكرا الك*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عشرة أسئلة لا يسألها الله لك*



body_2010 قال:


> موضوع ممتاز يافراشه وميرسى ليكى اوى
> 
> بودى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عشرة أسئلة لا يسألها الله لك*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ​


----------



## MOSHAOK (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عشرة أسئلة لا يسألها الله لك*

*موضوع جميل يا فراشة*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عشرة أسئلة لا يسألها الله لك*



MOSHAOK قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا فراشة*


----------



## bahaa_06 (11 مارس 2009)

*اشياء لن يسألك عنها الله*

*أشياء لن يسألك الله عنها* 

*1- لن يسألك ما نوع السيارة التي تقودها* *
**بل سيسألك كم شخصا نقلت بسيارتك ولم تكن لديه وسيلة مواصلات**. *
*2- لن يسألك كم مساحة بيتك **
بل سيسألك كم شخصا استضفت فيه.*
*
3- لن يسألك عن الملابس في خزانتك 
بل سيسألك كم شخصا كسيت. *
*
4 - لن يسألك كم كان راتبك 
بل سيسألك كيف أنفقته وكيف لم تتفاخر به أمام الناس. *
*
5- لن يسألك ما هو مسماك الوظيفي 
بل سيسألك كيف أديت عملك بقدر ما تستطيع. *
*
6- لن يسألك كم صديقا كان لديك 
بل سيسألك لكم شخص كنت له صديقا مخلصا. *
*
7- لن يسألك عن الحي الذي عشت فيه 
بل سيسألك أي نوع من الجيران كنت. *
*
8 - لن يسألك عن لون بشرتك 
بل سيسألك عن مكنونات نفسك ونظرتك للآخرين. *
*
9 - لن يسألك كم استغرقت من الوقت لتجد السلام النفسي وتؤمن ببارئك 
بل سيأخذك لقصرك في الجنة وليس إلى بوابات جهنم. *
*
10 - لن يسألك الله عن عدد الأشخاص الذين أرسلت لهم هذه الرسالة 
بل سيسألك إن كنت قد خجلت من إرسالها لأصدقائك الذين تتمنى لهم
الخير.*​*منقول منقول ياولدى*


----------



## mero_engel (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: اشياء لن يسألك عنها الله*

*ميرسي علي النقله الجميله دي يا بهاء*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## فادية (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: اشياء لن يسألك عنها الله*

*شكرا على  الموضوع الجميل *
*تسلم ايديك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## العجايبي (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: اشياء لن يسألك عنها الله*

*موضوع جميل
تسلم ايدك*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (12 مارس 2009)

*رد: اشياء لن يسألك عنها الله*

رائع يا بهاء
تسلم ايدك اخى
ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## nonaa (12 مارس 2009)

*رد: اشياء لن يسألك عنها الله*

حلوة الرساله يا بهاء
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 مارس 2009)

*رد: اشياء لن يسألك عنها الله*

موضوع جميل جدا 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اشياء لن يسألك عنها الله*



جميل جداااا يا بهاء

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اشياء لن يسألك عنها الله*

كثيرحلوين الأسئلة يا...بهاء ، ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الياس السرياني (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اشياء لن يسألك عنها الله*

ألف شكر اخويا بهاء
موضوع قيّم ومُفيد
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## maramero (14 يوليو 2009)

*عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها*



1- لن يسألك عن نوع سيارتك التي تقودها...............بل سيسألك كم شخص نقلت   بسيارتك لم يكن لديه ويبلة مواصلات.

2- لن يسألك كم مساحة بيتك..............بل سيسألك كم شخص إستضفته فيه.

3- لن يسألك عن الملابس في خزانتك.........بل سيسألك كم شخص كسيت.

4- لن يسألك كم كان راتبك........بل سيسألك كيف أنفقته وكيف لم تتفاخر به أمام الناس.

5- لن يسألك كم صديقاً كان لك.........بل سيسألك كم شخص كنت له صديقاً مخلصاً.

6- لن يسألك ماهو مسماك الوظيفي...........بل سيسألك هل أديت مخلصاً ووفياً في عملك.

7- لن يسألك عن الحي الذي عشت فيه..........بل سيسألك أي نوع من الجيران كنت.

8- لن يسألك عن نوع بشرتك..........بل سيسألك عن مكنونات نفسك ونظرتك للآخرين.

9- لن يسألك كم إستغرقت من الوقت لتملأ روحك بسلام المسيح..............بل سيسألك هل جذبت آخرين له.

10- لن يسألك الله عن عدد الأشخاص اللذين أرسلت لهم هذه الرسالة...........بل سيسألك إن كنت قد   خجلت من نشر بشارة المسيح في الأرض.
منقول​


----------



## mena601 (14 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها*

- لن يسألك كم مساحة بيتك..............بل سيسألك كم شخص إستضفته فيه.
 جميل كل الكلمات المكتوبه 
شكـــــــــــــــــرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها*

موضوع جميل 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها*

maramero

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## maramero (15 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها*

*


mena601 قال:



			- لن يسألك كم مساحة بيتك..............بل سيسألك كم شخص إستضفته فيه.
 جميل كل الكلمات المكتوبه 
شكـــــــــــــــــرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسي لردك يا mena601
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## maramero (15 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها*

*


kokoman قال:



موضوع جميل 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسي لردك يا kokoman
الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## maramero (15 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها*



كليمو قال:


> maramero
> 
> شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



*مرسي لردك يا كليمو
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## sosana (15 يوليو 2009)

*عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها*

عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها وهي :


1- لن يسألك عن نوع سيارتك التي تقودها...............بل سيسألك كم شخص نقلت بسيارتك لم يكن لديه ويبلة مواصلات.

2- لن يسألك كم مساحة بيتك..............بل سيسألك كم شخص إستضفته فيه.

3- لن يسألك عن الملابس في خزانتك.........بل سيسألك كم شخص كسيت.

4- لن يسألك كم كان راتبك........بل سيسألك كيف أنفقته وكيف لم تتفاخر به أمام الناس.

5- لن يسألك كم صديقاً كان لك.........بل سيسألك كم شخص كنت له صديقاً مخلصاً.

6- لن يسألك ماهو مسماك الوظيفي...........بل سيسألك هل أديت مخلصاً ووفياً في عملك.

7- لن يسألك عن الحي الذي عشت فيه..........بل سيسألك أي نوع من الجيران كنت.

8- لن يسألك عن نوع بشرتك..........بل سيسألك عن مكنونات نفسك ونظرتك للآخرين.

9- لن يسألك كم إستغرقت من الوقت لتملأ روحك بسلام المسيح..............بل سيسألك هل جذبت آخرين له.

10- لن يسألك الله عن عدد الأشخاص اللذين أرسلت لهم هذه الرسالة...........بل سيسألك إن كنت قد خجلت من نشر بشارة المسيح في الأرض

منقووووول​


----------



## ENG BESHOY (15 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها*

*شكرا علي الموضوع ربنا يبارك حياتك يا اختي*


----------



## sosana (15 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها*

ميرسي اوووووووووووووي يا eng beshoy على ردك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورت الموضوع


----------



## الأخت مايا (15 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها*

رائععععععععع
فعلا شيء يدعو للوقوف والنطر  بما نحن نعيش

كل الشكر


----------



## ponponayah (15 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها*

*رووووعة بجد
ميرسى جداااا على الموضوع الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## sosana (15 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها*

ميرسي اووووووووووووي يا
مايا
بونبوناية
على ردودكم الجميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (16 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها*





جميل  يا سوسنا

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها*

جميل يا سوسنا

ميرررررررسى ليكى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها*

*ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع رااائع 

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## sosana (16 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها*

ميرسي اووووووووووي يا
كليم
كوكو
هابي انجل
على ردودكم الجميلة 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم
نورتوا الموضوع


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (17 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها*

موضوع رائع جدا جدا جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك
ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## sosana (17 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها*

ميرسي اوووووووووووي ياava_kirolos_son على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورت الموضوع


----------



## just member (17 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها*


----------



## bahaa_06 (18 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها*


----------



## godwithme (18 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها*

شكرا اختي بجد موضوع اكتر من رائع


----------



## sosana (24 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها*

ميرسي اوووووووووووووي يا
جوجو
بهاء
godwithme
على ردودكم الجميلة 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم
نورتوا الموضوع


----------



## KARL (24 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها*

جميل اوى يا سوسنا
ربنا يعوضك
​


----------



## sosana (24 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها*

ميرسي اووووووووووووي يا karl على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورت


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها*

*موضوع اكثر من رائع يا سوسنة

الرب يبارك حياتك يا جميلة​*


----------



## sosana (29 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة أمور لن يسألك الله عنها*

ميرسي اووووووووووووي يا رجعا ليسوع على ردك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*تم الدمج للتكرار ​*


----------



## النهيسى (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يعطينا النعمه والمعونه للخدمه


الرب يباركك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (24 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع وجميل شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

